# Birth Control Questionssss



## eye_pr0mise (Apr 26, 2008)

(okay so in advance, im not exactly sure this is the right forum to ask this question but be my guest and move it to the correct spot)



okay so i was debating whether or not i should get on birth control. I've been with my boyfriend for over 6 years now and only him. i didnt get it just to prevent pregnancy (its a plus), but i also needed something to regulate my period and to make it less painful (it was so painful that at least every two months i would faint or have to miss school bc of the pain). 
but anyways, she prescribed me on microgestrin fe (or Logestrin - spell check !? lOl)

it has the 21 white pills and 7 brown "reminder"pills. instructions stated that i should start it on the day of my first period. so i did. and all went well. (my boyfriend and i still used a condom). well i was half way through my brown "reminder" pills when my period started again. 

i told my doctor and she just said that she was going to switch me to a higher dose of estrogen. she didnt really give me a reasoning to it but i was wondering if anyone knew what the rationale for that was, or if it was abnormal or if something was wrong? any hints, tips, suggestions?


----------



## bbyxkt (Apr 27, 2008)

if you've never used birth control prior to this one, you body needs time to regulate it's hormone level. so basically what i'm saying is that your cycle won't follow your pills EXACTLY for maybe 2 months, maybe 3. after that, it'll follow it very exactly. you might even start spotting a little (seems like a period but it's too light to be one) in between your pill packs. as long as you're taking your pills around the same time everyday and not forgetting to take them, everything is considered normal. and i think you mean Loestrin 24 FE? I'm using that right now and wow. i went from major blood flood (exaggerating of course) to light periods that last 3 days. woohoo to technology!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 27, 2008)

Don't know how your pills work, but I'm on OrthoTrycyclen and that's always when I start my period...on the "remainder pills."  They don't contain any active ingredient, are only used as "reminders," and allow you to have your period that week.  Definitely agree with the above that it may take you a few months for your body to regulate.


----------



## NutMeg (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm on Tri-Cyclen Lo and it always take me a few days on the reminder pills to start my period. I wouldn't be too worried, as long as you keep your doctor updated as to what's going on. If you want to know why she is switching you, call and ask. She'd be the best qualified to explain.


----------



## thebreat (Apr 28, 2008)

I would say try ortho tricylen lo like everyone else has said, but for the first few months WATCH YOURSELF CAREFULLY. After four months of being on birth control, I woke up in the middle of the night and could not breathe. I was taken to the emergency room and was told I had blood clots in my lungs. If I had not gone into the hospital I would have died. I spent 5 days in the hospital giving myself shots in the stomach of blood thinners, and was on a blood thinner pill for six months. I don't want to scare you, but when they say there is a chance of blood clots it's not a rare occurrence. So just be careful!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Apr 28, 2008)

I got the IUC mierana , it's awesome after 3 months I stopped having a period all together. Its also wonderful because I'm not good at taking pills , I always always forget.


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thebreat* 

 
_I would say try ortho tricylen lo like everyone else has said, but for the first few months WATCH YOURSELF CAREFULLY. After four months of being on birth control, I woke up in the middle of the night and could not breathe. I was taken to the emergency room and was told I had blood clots in my lungs. If I had not gone into the hospital I would have died. I spent 5 days in the hospital giving myself shots in the stomach of blood thinners, and was on a blood thinner pill for six months. I don't want to scare you, but when they say there is a chance of blood clots it's not a rare occurrence. So just be careful!_

 
What you experienced is called a pulmonary embolus, or if there are more than one clot, pulmonary emboli. Birth control pills, pregnancy, some hereditary conditions, smoking, and a number of other factors can increase the chances of throwing a clot. The clot usually starts in the leg, its not painful nor does it impede circulation-and it travels up the vasculature. If it lodges in the heart, its a myocardial infarction or heart attack, if it lodges in the brain its a cerebrovascular accident or "stroke", and if it enters the lungs its a pulmonary emboli.  The syptoms are sharp chest pain, cough, shortness of breath, a feeling of impending doom and you know something is not right.....


----------



## eye_pr0mise (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thebreat* 

 
_I would say try ortho tricylen lo like everyone else has said, but for the first few months WATCH YOURSELF CAREFULLY. After four months of being on birth control, I woke up in the middle of the night and could not breathe. I was taken to the emergency room and was told I had blood clots in my lungs. If I had not gone into the hospital I would have died. I spent 5 days in the hospital giving myself shots in the stomach of blood thinners, and was on a blood thinner pill for six months. I don't want to scare you, but when they say there is a chance of blood clots it's not a rare occurrence. So just be careful!_

 
oh i know about it already lOl. nursing school basically
drills all these complications in your head. but not too 
much about how each birth control works individually


----------



## eye_pr0mise (May 6, 2008)

also my doctor prescribed me w a higher dose of
estrogen. ive been taking it for about 2 weeks now.
and im ok. but im kinda unsure about how you guys
say its just normal and all that it just takes a couple
of months to get used to and stuff. but then she 
prescribed me w something new. and i was taking it
everyday, at the same time, never missed a day at
all.


----------



## duckduck (May 9, 2008)

Yeah, I am surprised she upped your dose so quickly. I would have wanted to stay on the lower does for a while to see how things settled out before jumping up to a higher one. Estrogen's (potential) negative side effects are minimized at lower doses. That's why I am on the NuvaRing. All of you should be too - it totally kicks ass


----------



## kaliraksha (May 10, 2008)

If you're curious there is nothing wrong with calling and asking. They have nurse practitioners that can help with questions over the phone or maybe even email. It's the only way to get the right answer and the doctor won't think you are questioning her recommendation.

It's everyone's responsibility to be accountable and understand their medical conditions and the medicines they are taking. I totally encourage to find out the answer from your doctor's office. (and post back and let us know =)  )


----------



## eye_pr0mise (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duckduck* 

 
_Yeah, I am surprised she upped your dose so quickly. I would have wanted to stay on the lower does for a while to see how things settled out before jumping up to a higher one. Estrogen's (potential) negative side effects are minimized at lower doses. That's why I am on the NuvaRing. All of you should be too - it totally kicks ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
okay so im on the higher dose now. which is levora or something like that. im on my reminder pills right now
(in other words, ive been taking them for a month) and
was wondering if it would be better to switch back or not
or keep going.. just in everyones personal opinion w taking
these. 
i would ask my doctor for an opinion, but yea i was also
surprised that she increased my dose so quickly too, but
i trusted her opinion since shes the doctor.


----------



## OohJeannie (May 21, 2008)

Never again am I using BC. I had problems with Loestrin 24 and Depo provera (oh yea and ortho-tryclene Lo too). SMH Not even worth it. Still haven't had my period since OCTOBER 07 and now the dr is giving me meds to bring down my period. SMH


----------



## Iffath (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry to repost, I had this posted in another place, but I felt it should also be read here: 

Female oral contraceptives or birth control pills contain various forms of synthetic (man-made) hormones such as estrodial and progesterones, both female hormones that regulate the female ovulatory (monthly period) cycle. 

When we take birth control pills, we change the lining of the mucosa which can be thick and thin during the female cycle. Thick mucosa will prevent bacteria, and off course sperm from entering the reproductive tract. Thin mucous will allow sperm to enter the reproductive tract. Furthermore, there are some other physiological changes that occur due to these hormones and prevent pregnancy through other mechanisms. 

Basically birth control pills prevent pregnancies, but are not 100% effective. For example, if a female takes antibiotics, or has diarrhea, then the birth control will not be properly absorbed by the intestinal tract. Not enough estrogen means risk of pregnancy. Eating grapefruit will also prevent absorption of various drugs. 

Birth control pills will also NOT PREVENT infection from sexually transmitted diseases such as HIV/AIDS, gonorrhea, Human papilloma viruses, and other diseases. 

It is recommended that one should use condoms in addition to birth control!

Birth control pills are associated with lower rates of ovarian cancer, but can also be associated with increased risk of breast cancer, especially in smokers, women with the BRCA1 genetic mutation, and other risk factors. 

Birth control pills have not been associated with infertility, however, long term effects on the body are unclear and have not been fully investigated. 

Birth control pills are associated with increased risk of embolism (blot clots). 

It is recommended that women not use birth control pills for more than eight years consecutively!

This is because it increases adverse health risks. For example, estrogen replacement therapy when taken for long continuous duration, is associated with increased risk of breast cancer. Furthermore, as mentioned earlier, estrogens are associated with embolism (blot clots). 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Iffath (Jan 17, 2009)

Doses of estrogens in BC are increased for several reasons, the most common of which are: 

1. The patient is young, and hormones are still fluctuating, thus a higher dose will ensure that any unwanted pregnancies will not occur

2. The patient has given birth to a child, and hormones are still fluctuating, thus a higher dose will ensure that any unwanted pregnancies will not occur. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 26, 2009)

What you had sounds like spotting which is normal and can be expected when first starting a new type of bc. Occasionally a bc user will experience it even if she's been taking bc for a while too. My guess is that since this is a bc with a lower hormones that spotting is more likely to happen? I'm on the nuvaring which also has a lower dose of hormones and I get the occasion spotting which I have never gotten with any other type of bc ever before.

 I too am surprised your doc quickly switched you to a new script. Usually they'll tell you if its normal or not or what and if it is they'll keep you on it for a few months so your body can properly adjust to the hormones. And if theres still issues thats when they'll switch you to something else. But I hope this new bc is working fine for you!


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 26, 2009)

The reason your doctor would give you a higher dose of estrogen is to prevent breakthrough bleeding, which is what happens when your estrogen level drops too low.


----------

